# Holy Cow That's Big!



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 11, 2017)

i saw this today...


you need a forklift to move it.
i wonder how you tram it???


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 11, 2017)

Dang! That's either a very big vise, or a very small forklift...


----------



## gregc (Jul 11, 2017)

Or good with photoshop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 11, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i saw this today...
> View attachment 237342
> 
> you need a forklift to move it.
> i wonder how you tram it???


So, Mike, are you getting it for your Atlas mill?


----------



## Rick Berk (Jul 11, 2017)

I BOUGHT A SHAPER 40 YEARS AGO FOR $60 AND REMOVED THE VISE JUST LIKE YOURS, BROUGHT THE VISE HOME AND LEFT THE SHAPER WHERE IT WAS SITTING.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 11, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> So, Mike, are you getting it for your Atlas mill?


Yep, that was the thought!
I gotta take a couple measurements to see if it will fit!


----------



## strantor (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw the vise and said "what's the big deal?" Didn't look any bigger than my vise. Then I saw the forklift. Holy cow!


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 11, 2017)

I think the Atlas mill will fit, laying down long ways and still have some room left.

We had one almost that big on the mill we had back home.  Used a 18" crescent wrench and 200 lb body on the other end to tighten.  And I wonder why I have back problems.


----------



## Sandia (Jul 11, 2017)

Probably need a come-along or 15 pound sledge to tram the vise...


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 11, 2017)

Several on craigslist near me , starting at $75.00 . I'm sure there all off shapers , most have the square bases. A month ago one in jersey was $25.00 I just couldn't go get it .


----------



## higgite (Jul 11, 2017)

That would make a great base for my bench mill!

Tom


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 11, 2017)

the funny thing is that my mill could probably sit on the other jaw and still not touch your mill!


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 11, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i wonder how you tram it???



It's obvious - you use a tram:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 11, 2017)

now that's funny! good one Mr. Spencer!!!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mike I am sure there is a funny comment here related to size does not matter, but I am to tired after a 12 1/2 hour day.


----------



## core-oil (Jul 12, 2017)

One good idea I thought of  By clamping the whole of my small machine shop in the vice, and tightening It up every night, I would not have to worry about the burglars!


----------



## rzbill (Jul 13, 2017)

Years ago I was in Chicago at a machine tool show and was amazed by the size of a WOTAN horizontal boring mill they had set up.  Memory says it was about 3 stories tall but it was a long time ago.  It had a conditioned operator cab that rode with the spindle.  

The vice on this thread would have appeared tiny on the bed of the WOTAN.

I had never seen any machine tool that big before. I really don't know anything more about the brand since it was outside our needs.  I was astounded.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 15, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i saw this today...
> View attachment 237342
> 
> you need a forklift to move it.
> i wonder how you tram it???


It looks a lot like the one on my 24" shaper, only larger  Does the wrench fit on a hex taper? Does clamping the vise on the table lock the swivel?  If so it would seem to be a Gould & Eberhardt.  How long are the jaws?
John


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2017)

benmychree said:


> It looks a lot like the one on my 24" shaper, only larger  Does the wrench fit on a hex taper? Does clamping the vise on the table lock the swivel?  If so it would seem to be a Gould & Eberhardt.  How long are the jaws?
> John


the vise is perched on a 40"X 36" heavy pallet.
the wrench looks like 36"+ in length, i really don't know if it is on a tapered shaft.
i didn't see the vise in operation, i can't really see if it locked or was able to swivel.
the jaws appear to be 36" long


----------



## benmychree (Jul 16, 2017)

That must have come off something like a 48" shaper, about as big as they get.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 16, 2017)

benmychree said:


> That must have come off something like a 48" shaper, about as big as they get.


Regardless how big the machine is, that vise came off of, you won't find me running that machine! Ever!  I've slaved over the mill dad had a many days in my younger years. 
That's a workout, running a machine with a vice that size on it! 
It will keep you fit!  I could loose a few pounds, though.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 16, 2017)

Another view is that the BIG machines, once set up, offer long cuts with plenty of sit down time; I liked big cylindrical and surface grinders, horizontal boring mills, and especially the planer, which in my apprenticeship shop was 6 ft. X 6ft. X 15ft.  The boring mills were 5" bar G&Ls with 6ft. of vert. travel; lots of gravy jobs!  At the time, they had a #5 Cincinnati horiz. mill; that was a pain!  with a 12" high platform around the machine, when the table was about on center with the spindle, it was nearly chin high, so one needed stools to reach anything; this machine was about WW-1 vintage and was not in nice condition by a long way, everyone was glad to see the last of it when it was converted for the job of serrating track plates for San Francisco's BART rapid transit system, except of course the guy who had to run it! after that it was scrapped.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 20, 2017)

I see what you did there Mike.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 20, 2017)

that's awesome!


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 20, 2017)

I have another commit, but this is a family board.


----------



## toddmc451 (Aug 2, 2017)

Another BIG one!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 2, 2017)

toddmc451 said:


> Another BIG one!
> 
> View attachment 238982


Sweet Vise!
that's in the club for sure!!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 2, 2017)

This vise and anvil don't look like toys...


----------



## expressline99 (Aug 4, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Several on craigslist near me , starting at $75.00 . I'm sure there all off shapers , most have the square bases. A month ago one in jersey was $25.00 I just couldn't go get it .



Poor shapers  I'd still buy a small atlas if I happened upon one.) But then again I'd buy a huge one if my wife would let me! One that vice could go back on!


----------



## expressline99 (Aug 4, 2017)

toddmc451 said:


> Another BIG one!
> 
> View attachment 238982


Is that still considered a post vice??


----------



## expressline99 (Aug 4, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> I see what you did there Mike.


I WANT THAT! So I can come home and play like I do at work. lol

I gotta a rapid turn handle for it. Hopefully  clarks has made one aleady


----------

